# Colnago C40 B Stay



## jjp

*Colnago C40 differences from newer lineup??*

I was wondering if anyone can comment on the differences (strengths and weaknesses)between the C40 and the newer incarnations of Colnago's carbon line up? I'm asking as I have an opportunity to buy a new C40 (the store has several actually) and I have always been partial to the classic look of the C40 with the tube shape and traditional geometry. I'm currently on a Master. I just don't want to buy something that I will regret do to improvements and modifications on new frames. It doesn't bother me in the least that its NOS.


----------



## oneslowmofo

Just sent you a PM with my thoughts and a question.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Newer Colnago frames are lighter, stiffer, have thicker tubes, use the now more standard 1 1/8 steerer tubes

C-40s look more classic, have prettier paintjobs and are more compliant.

If you want a very stiff bike for racing maybe you need a newer one, if you want a classic Colnago then the C-40 would be better.


----------



## nvrsetl

jjp said:


> I was wondering if anyone can comment on the differences (strengths and weaknesses)between the C40 and the newer incarnations of Colnago's carbon line up? I'm asking as I have an opportunity to buy a new C40 (the store has several actually) and I have always been partial to the classic look of the C40 with the tube shape and traditional geometry. I'm currently on a Master. I just don't want to buy something that I will regret do to improvements and modifications on new frames. It doesn't bother me in the least that its NOS.


What paint schemes were you looking at? Salsa_Lover is correct, - there is big difference in technology from the older Colnago's to their current lineup. I recently got a C40 00F and can't wait to build it up.


----------



## jjp

Thanks for the replies. I'm not racing (anymore) just long rides. Some compliance sounds nice. There are a number of paint schemes, robobank is one. If you google Colnago C40 one of the listings will be Racer Sportif. It should take you right to the C40s that they have. They are listed at $2700, but I was told by the manager that they are $2600. I think that I will go for it. I love the classic look of the C40. 

I'm not concerned about the weight as I'm currently riding the Master (with the Street carbon fork) built up with Campy Record 10 speed, NOS Campy Delta Strada Hardox 32x tubulars with Continental Sprinters, Campy Record hubs, Campy Record Ti/Steel cassette, Cinelli Ram intigrated stem/bar, San Marco Regal (ti rails)saddle, Campy Chorus titanium seat post and Campy record Pro Fit II pedals. It weighs in at around 18.5Lbs. Anything lighter would be fine, but I'm clearly not concerned about weight. Light, strong, somewhat compiant, well built, looks nice. That's what I'm after. I like retro and NOS, so long as it's good.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

They have a NOS C-40 in the Mapei color scheme in 55 !


----------



## nvrsetl

Oh man...should have not opened that page. Lots of old school Colnago 'eye candy'. 

Good choice on the Rabobank. 

Love the Mapei!


----------



## jjp

Salsa_Lover said:


> They have a NOS C-40 in the Mapei color scheme in 55 !


Regretfully, no, my friend. :cryin: They just sold the last one, and try as they might, they cannot seem to get any more. They do have a nice offering in other schemes though.


----------



## icsloppl

IMO it may depend on how tall / heavy you are. If you need something in a 56 traditional and/or you weigh less than 165 lbs or so, you may prefer the C40 regardless of cost.

The C75 fork on the C50 and others is significantly stiffer than the Star and earlier series. Again IMO but for many it may be a bit overly stiff and doesn't match the frame's flex signitature as well.


----------



## jjp

I'm 6' and 190-195 Lbs


----------



## Ride-Fly

nvrsetl said:


> Oh man...should have not opened that page. Lots of old school Colnago 'eye candy'.
> 
> Good choice on the Rabobank.
> 
> Love the Mapei!


What page?!?!? I don't see a link!! Whaaaa!!!


----------



## jjp

Ride-Fly said:


> What page?!?!? I don't see a link!! Whaaaa!!!


Look for Racer Sportif, and then go to "classics", that should take you there.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

http://www.racersportif.com/classics.htm

here shows the stock and sizes, but maybe the page is not up to date

http://www.racersportif.com/products_frames_road.htm


----------



## tmluk

Racer Sportif brought back many memories. I drove to Toronto to buy my first Colnago (it was the Master) back in 1990 ... right after I broke up with my girlfriend. The guys at the store were great. I was complaining about the slight scratches on the frame; the respond "It is Italian. There is always tomorrow." I bought it; I love it and I still have it. I later bought my Super Record (80's version) group from them.

Btw. I married my girlfriend 4 years later.

I recall that asked them were they an official deal for Colnago ... they responded that they deal directly with Colnago (like Mastero). I cannot confirm this.


----------



## jjp

Salsa_Lover said:


> http://www.racersportif.com/classics.htm
> 
> here shows the stock and sizes, but maybe the page is not up to date
> 
> http://www.racersportif.com/products_frames_road.htm


From what I was told by the manager last week (Thursday?) they have most of the one's on the web site - except the Mapei. I only saw one of them, but they have a number of them on site. If you call or email them I'm sure you'd find out quickly!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

don't tempt me 

I have already the perfect C-40 and I can only recomend you to get one.

I don't know if I would pay their retail price though, you could also get a C-50 for a similar price.

here is my C-40 now with the Ultra Torque crankset that gives her a more modern look

simply beautiful


----------



## oneslowmofo

That's a beauty. What size is it?


----------



## Salsa_Lover

It's a 54

The only thing on my wish list now is a Master on AD22


----------



## jjp

Salsa_Lover said:


> don't tempt me
> 
> I have already the perfect C-40 and I can only recomend you to get one.
> 
> I don't know if I would pay their retail price though, you could also get a C-50 for a similar price.
> 
> here is my C-40 now with the Ultra Torque crankset that gives her a more modern look
> 
> simply beautiful


Wow, they'd pratically be twins! We've got the same generation Campy Groupo,as well as the Cinelli RAM bar. Very nice, very nnice indeed.


----------



## jjp

Well, I plunked down a deposit on it. It's a LX 23 paint scheme. Similar to robobank, but not quite as much orange. I've been thinking about it for the past two weeks, and when I was in the store today to pick up some tires, there it was staring at me. Now I just have to get it paid off quickly so I can get some good riding on it this season!


----------



## jjp

*Geometry charts and colour schematics for C40's?*

Does anyone have any links to these two things that I asking about? I've spent about 2 hours on the net looking basically came up empty haned.:mad2:


----------



## Ride-Fly

jjp said:


> Does anyone have any links to these two things that I asking about? I've spent about 2 hours on the net looking basically came up empty haned.:mad2:


There is a thread on this forum where geo charts for 2004 HP c40, and earlier pre-HP c40s & modern c50 family are embedded in one page. I found it pretty easily using the search function for this forum only - that way all other extraneous info is weeded.


----------



## jjp

Thanks, I found something here on the geometry.


----------



## tmluk

If you know the year I can check if I have that year's catalogue and geometry. There was a least one change in geometry in C40 over its years of production.


----------



## jjp

Thanks, I will see if I can find that out today. That was the subject of another thread that I started. I was on the net last night scouring it for information, and the closest I got was that there was a change from an aluminum BB to to a titanium BB, but I don't recall the year. Maybe 2002? I pretty sure the BB in the one I have found is aluminum. Do you know when they stopped probuction of the C40?


----------



## Ride-Fly

jjp said:


> Thanks, I will see if I can find that out today. That was the subject of another thread that I started. I was on the net last night scouring it for information, and the closest I got was that there was a change from an aluminum BB to to a titanium BB, but I don't recall the year. Maybe 2002? I pretty sure the BB in the one I have found is aluminum. Do you know when they stopped probuction of the C40?


I thought I read in one of your other threads that the switch from Alum to Ti BB shell was tied to the B-stay introduction. I am very interested in this bit of information as it would definitely affect my buying decision. For longevity purposes, I definitely want a Ti BB shell. I am close to pulling the trigger on B-stay c40 that is probably a 2001 or 2002. If it has an Alum BB shell, I might have to get the other one I have in mind.


----------



## jjp

Ride-Fly said:


> I thought I read in one of your other threads that the switch from Alum to Ti BB shell was tied to the B-stay introduction. I am very interested in this bit of information as it would definitely affect my buying decision. For longevity purposes, I definitely want a Ti BB shell. I am close to pulling the trigger on B-stay c40 that is probably a 2001 or 2002. If it has an Alum BB shell, I might have to get the other one I have in mind.


Hi, Unless it is an aberation, I would say that the BB in the C40 B-Stay (non HP) is aluminum. I called Colnago America, the Colnago owned, but based in Chicago American distributor. I spoke to the sales manager, and while he couldn't remember all of the details, he did say that the C40 B-Stay was in production until around 2002/03, at which point they introduced the HP version which had the weird chain stays, 1 1/8" stearing column and the ti BB shell. However, he also said that most of the reported problems with the aluminum shell was a result of the bikes being ridden in the rain frequently, and then not being properly cleaned and dried afterwords, so corrosion set in. This was made worse where the bikes were ridden where salt is used in the winter, which would make sence. He said common sense with any of these bikes dictates cleaning them properly after a ride in the wet weather and making sure things are properly lubed. 

I have a 2004/5 Master and unless I get caught in the rain, it does not get wet, and when it does, I clean it, starting with a full drive train clean and lube. The seat post comes off and the cranks come off to make sure there is no water in there - one of the downfalls of a steel frame, but it's worth it. I'm going to go with the B-Stay version, the look is classic, and the ride is reportedly better than the HP version. I'm not worried about the aluminum BB, and I take very good care of my bikes, doing all of the maintenance myself, and I seldom ride in the rain, it's too much work cleaning them! . Besides, of all the current production carbon bikes out there, how many use alluminum BB shells compared to ti? I bet most use aluminum.


----------

